# Book suggestions for a 'maybe' prepper, please.



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Hi Folks,

I know what "I" like within the genre but what I'm asking for here is suggested reading for my sister-in-law. I think she might have it in her but certainly not to the extent that we all do. Living in South Florida she takes measures to be ready (since my house would be home base in an emergency, she even bought a Water Bob to store here) but isn't "all in" as it were. We have a deal, I read the book of her choosing then she'll read one of mine. I know she has already read One Second After and The Road. 

I'd have thought OSA would have been enough but not so. What do y'all suggest I have her read on the topic. I'm thinking a title that isn't too technical, is enjoyable to read and paints a realistic picture of what could happen and how folks would realistically cope with the aftermath.

FWIW, she's a "super liberal" that hates guns, yet in my heart of hearts I believe she could be a stone cold warrior if the right switches were flipped. Interesting case study to be sure!

Thank you, kindly!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

"One Second After" hands down


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> "One Second After" hands down


You'd think so but like I said, she already read that one and it didn't make an impact. Any other ideas?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sorry, I missed that.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

How about a little Common Sense by Thomas Paine? It's a little obscure, I know, but there's one or two tidbits to take away from it.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

The Going Home which is book one of the survivalist series by a. American. I did a review of the book in the review thread. The first few chapters she may find it boring or reads like a buyers list. But once she gets going it's a great book that leads into an even stronger series. Why I would recommend it over others is:

1. It takes place in Florida. 
2. It's told primarily first person from a father/husbands view and his struggle to get to his family. 
3. It shows how quickly things can go but also shows life at "home". 
4. It also shows a perspective of other characters one which happens to be a strong female who adapts to the changes. 

Since it's a series she may be dying to read more... A few of these and it may set off her danger sense. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Lights out
77 Days 
One second after


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> The road home which is book one of the survivalist series by a. American. I did a review of the book in the review thread. The first few chapters she may find it boring or reads like a buyers list. But once she gets going it's a great book that leads into an even stronger series. Why I would recommend it over others is:
> 
> 1. It takes place in Florida.
> 2. It's told primarily first person from a father/husbands view and his struggle to get to his family.
> ...


Thanks, are you referring to "Going Home"? I've read all four in that series - one of my favorites and come to think of it a good contender!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Lights out
> 77 Days
> One second after


I hadn't heard of 77 Days so I looked it up. The timing is a little unsettling today, now isn't it


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I liked all of the above.

The Right to Bear Arms was pretty good as well.http://www.amazon.com/The-Right-To-Bear-Arms/dp/1479105686


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Hemi45 said:


> You'd think so but like I said, she already read that one and it didn't make an impact. Any other ideas?


I'm surprised, I think that book is one of the better ones to read in order to get an idea of what it could be like. If that one didn't grab her I don't know what will.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> I'm surprised, I think that book is one of the better ones to read in order to get an idea of what it could be like. If that one didn't grab her I don't know what will.


No kidding!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> I'm surprised, I think that book is one of the better ones to read in order to get an idea of what it could be like. If that one didn't grab her I don't know what will.


Agreed


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

What about "Patriots" ... too over the top?


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> Thanks, are you referring to "Going Home"? I've read all four in that series - one of my favorites and come to think of it a good contender!


Remember I have a 7 hour time difference normally so when I'm up that late I get loopy. 

But yes Going Home. Great series.. pass it her way. Having read it I'm sure you can identify which sections she will like more than others so provide a warning on "dry" parts or "gun-toting violence" parts... other words the parts we liked the best.

Patriots: Probably to over the top and it doesn't show the struggle so much if you are not prepared. It focuses to much, in my opinion, on a group that is not just prepared; but super prepared on the level of basically "best-case scenario". Even the Going Home/Survivialist series has its moments of the main character being so-uber prepared it was making me feel inadequate; but it showed how his neighbors did not prepare and their reaction.


----------



## Titanic (Jul 15, 2014)

I like the One Second After suggestion too - it's very readable and persuasive. I loved it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Off topic. Show her some videos of what happened when SHTF after Katrina, fukushima, haiti, Somalia, etc.


----------



## displaced1 (Dec 10, 2012)

Our end of the lake by Ron Foster, its a classic and teaches survival tips and tricks while it entertains http://www.amazon.com/Ron-Foster/e/B005D2U7BW its not a shootum up and is humorous in many parts


----------

